# driver for motorola v220



## dademt (Oct 15, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone new of a driver that would work for a camera phone. It is a motorola v220 and motorola has stated that they did not release a driver for it. The phone has a standard usb port the same as a regular camera and windows xp does recognize it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.gvec.ca/?Second=motorola v220 usb driver&Top=USB


----------



## George Quick (Nov 5, 2005)

*V220 Tutorial*

http://www.ic.sunysb.edu/Stu/cdigiamo/tutorial/v220/tut.html


----------



## George Quick (Nov 5, 2005)

*Better V220 Tutorial !*

Finally got it to work on my V220 after WAY TOO MUCH time & effort. This latest link has got the competely solution. (For me anyways, hope it works for everyone else.)

Some hints & tips:

First make sure that all previous versions of Motorola Mobile Phone Tools are completely uninstalled, to include all drivers for Motorola USB modems that may have been installed incorrectly. Read the relevant passage in tutorial I posted on the first link on how to do this.

Make sure to reboot after completely uninstalling MPT & the old USB Modem drivers.

Do not plug in the V220 until you have completely installed MPT, the link to which is provided in the tutorial linked here:

http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/292409


Good Luck !


----------

